# TEAR STAIN SMELL???



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Hi I have a question , My maltese has some tear staining but not bad and it has NEVER smelled before. Just this week I noticed while I am cleaing her eyes that stuff I wipe off has a bad smell to it. Is this normal? Can the smell be caused by her being in heat?


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

That may be a tear ducts problem, did you ask your vet?


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Jul 22 2009, 09:22 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=808471


> That may be a tear ducts problem, did you ask your vet?[/B]


I plan on calling the vet today thanks for the help :biggrin:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Usually a smell means an infection.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Yes, when I got Rain, she had such a smell on her face and the infection was bad. I had to (pardon me for saying this, it sounds awful) take my fingernail and scraped off all the built up junk under her eyes all the way down the side of her nose. I had to shampoo twice and then I had to disinfect my hands. She previously had had her tear ducts cleaned out. I make sure I clean her eyes throughly several times a day now and she has no smell at all now. I know it is hard when you work but if you will do it in the morning and each afternoon, it will help along with a trip to the vet to have it checked out. Good luck to you!!!!


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Jul 22 2009, 10:28 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=808498


> Yes, when I got Rain, she had such a smell on her face and the infection was bad. I had to (pardon me for saying this, it sounds awful) take my fingernail and scraped off all the built up junk under her eyes all the way down the side of her nose. I had to shampoo twice and then I had to disinfect my hands. She previously had had her tear ducts cleaned out. I make sure I clean her eyes throughly several times a day now and she has no smell at all now. I know it is hard when you work but if you will do it in the morning and each afternoon, it will help along with a trip to the vet to have it checked out. Good luck to you!!!![/B]


Thank you I will defenitly be taking your advice. My little girl is going to be mad at me she hates when I clean her eyes.


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

I would take her to the vet and get her checked out. If it's an infection, you probably need medication.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Tears on the face can be like a doggie odor if left and not properly cleaned. Also I would imagine any hormonal changes could change the pH in the tears which could cause an odor. Your vet would be able to answer that question.


----------

